# made redundant today



## jamieb (24 Aug 2011)

Hey got a call to the office today - 

I have worked for same company 3.5 years after leaving another job of ten years. By the way 7 weeks after I left the ten year job they were made redundant - bummer! 

Anyway 5 people made redunant today - I am part time 25 hours per week. We have 2 branches and some people do work for both branches.  I began as receptionist and moved into telemarketing and back up to other departments. Last year they began using a CRM company and then they took on a sort of CRM person who used to work for the CRM company in the other branch. Myself and herself would have backed up the Marketing guy.  She is there perhaps 4 or 5 months and I am now surplus to requirements. If she is to start doing what I was doing for my branch is this okay? I was never offered full time or at least asked if I would go full time.  Because of having less money I have taken a second part time job in the evening.

I cant understand the cost cutting as we all got our summer bonuses too.  Again I work 25 hours and the rest 37.5 - the admin bonus was 1000 for them and 500 for me even though I dont work 50 per cent of their time.  Its not a performance bonus persae its just a bonus.

Anyway they asked me if I wanted to go straight away or stay for a month. Everyone else left immediately but I am working on something which will benefit some people and I want to finish it so I said I would like to stay on.  I think they were a bit shocked!!  Also they have been interviewing Fas people lately too - for which role I dont know!  Any opinions anyone??

Thanks


----------



## STEINER (25 Aug 2011)

hi, I am no expert on redundancy, but recently a friend was told he would be made redundant.  He went to a solicitor specialising in employment law and he is glad he did as the solictor feels it is not a genuine redundancy.  If someone else is basically going to be doing your work when you are axed, that is not on, as in a genuine redundancy your role or work must be gone.  Also it is not on that you have not been given a chance to maybe adapt and remain in the company, ie no consultation process.  I'd definitely see a solicitor, give him the details and see what opinion he gives you.  if you have been unfairly selected for redundancy or a genuine redundancy situation does not exist, you may have grounds for an unfair dismissal case.


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Aug 2011)

I would be inclined to ring these people first before approaching a solicitor [broken link removed]


----------

